# What's the history of Thom McAn Shoes? Shell cordovan model on eBay.



## JohnMS (Feb 18, 2004)

I was shocked to see a Thom McAn shoe in shell cordovan...



as they are now a Wal Mart and K-Mart shoe.

I recall growing up the brand being in malls, but looking back, I don't recall being on par with my father's Florsheim shoes of the 60s.

Out of curiosity, does anyone know if the Thom McAn brand was good at one point?


----------



## bigCat (Jun 10, 2005)

I don't know anything about teh brand, but the shoes in picture look nice. $100+ may be too much for an experiment in used shoes, but that's a good price for shell cordovan.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

Judging by the creases on the uppers and the wear to the soles I think the seller is exaggerating to say that they are "barely worn at all".


----------



## lee_44106 (Apr 10, 2006)

I recall >10 years ago there were free-standing Thom McAn stores, then about 10 years ago they started going out of business. Now you find them only at Walmarts and Kmarts, cheap shoes made overseas.


----------



## Rocker (Oct 29, 2004)

Found this blurb:

"RYE, N.Y.--Ending more than six months of speculation, last week Melville Corp. disclosed plans to close down its Thom McAn division by mid-1997. In an effort to strengthen its newly formed footwear company, Footstar, Melville said it will convert 80-100 ThomMcAn stores to the Footaction athletic footwear and activewear format and will shutter the remaining stores. Thom McAn, a 74-year-old retail icon in the footwear industry, currently operates 270 stores. The retailer began laying off some of its employees last Friday. In total, the move will affect the 140 employees who ..."

I think it was always a lower-end shoe.


----------



## well-kept (May 6, 2006)

In the 60s Thom Mcann was the equivalent of Payless Shoes today. I too was a bit shocked to see them mentioned in the same breath as shell cordovan, but keep in mind that there are/were some lesser, less expensive grades of cordovan shoes made in the U.S., Hanover being one example.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

They look to be Goodyear welted and in good shape. They're probably worth the minimum bid price.


----------



## GMC (Nov 8, 2006)

*I'd come at this another way*

I, too, like all things old, and am getting used to the idea of getting Trad clothes on Ebay, etc., but one thing I don't think anyone should do is buy second-hand shoes. Shoes, several doctors have told me, mold to the unique anatomy of the wearer. So even if you are buying a used shoe that's in your size you're getting a shoe that's really for someone else. Our kids' podiatrists in particular mentioned this, saying that the only hand-me-downs we should avoid are shoes. Same goes for adults.

Sorry to sound like a stern party pooper.


----------

